# anyone kno injectors?



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i bought an sr20 claiming to have nismo 555 injectors but i dont know how to tell all i can say is that they are red, any info would help, thanks


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

ricerboy17 said:


> i bought an sr20 claiming to have nismo 555 injectors but i dont know how to tell all i can say is that they are red, any info would help, thanks


chances are that they are the stock redtop 260 cc injectors. What other modifications have been done to the car? if it doesnt have a reprogramed ECU or turbo/nitrous there really isnt a reason why it should have that big of an injector
-dave


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah i just got a brand spankin new OEM injector, it is red. my guess is also that those are stock injectors


----------

